# Bathroom Layout Help



## Spencer (Jul 6, 2005)

I've got a typical 15 year old master bathroom that has a shower and jacuzzi. Homeowners no longer want the jacuzzi.

I'm struggling with what to do with the layout when I remove the jacuzzi. There are two windows on the walls around the jacuzzi so I can't move the shower over there. Shower is getting replaced.

Everything is getting redone but I'd prefer not move plumbing if I can find a layout solution to make the space where the jacuzzi was look correct.

Any help is appreciated...


----------



## CarpenterSFO (Dec 12, 2012)

Spencer said:


> I've got a typical 15 year old master bathroom that has a shower and jacuzzi. Homeowners no longer want the jacuzzi.
> 
> I'm struggling with what to do with the layout when I remove the jacuzzi. There are two windows on the walls around the jacuzzi so I can't move the shower over there. Shower is getting replaced.
> 
> ...



Storage cabinet with a nice top. Towels inside, statue or other art on top.
Bench seat, with storage beneath
Mini laundry
Extreme towel-warming station
Shooting station with spotting scope for target practice and to shoot deer in the back yard. Convenient clothesline for running targets out to back fence for pistol practice.
BBQ
Nice Jacuzzi tub

Storage is probably your best bet.

Edit: Comfortable reading chair. I never really got it, but some people like to use their bathroom as a comfy little retreat.

Edit again: Not moving the plumbing obviously restricts your choices. You could run the vanity top a little farther into the corner, put a chair there, and have a make-up station, but the light from the window behind isn't great for that use.


----------



## greg24k (May 19, 2007)

You can do something like this


----------



## CarpenterSFO (Dec 12, 2012)

greg24k said:


> You can do something like this


That one might depend on how high the windows are.


----------



## greg24k (May 19, 2007)

I thought of that, but being there was a Jacuzzi, possibly sitting on a platform which is approximately 21-22" high + a row of tile surround at min 6" high he might get lucky and clear the window... maybe use Toto low boy toilet which is about 28" tall. In worst case scenario keep the blinds down when on it, but IMO it makes a nice layout without having fixtures all over the place.


----------



## Big Shoe (Jun 16, 2008)

Nothing? Bench seat? Chair?


----------



## avenge (Sep 25, 2008)

Need to know height of windows from floor. Why don't you want to move plumbing? With a little plumbing I would move the vanity over centered between the window and wall. Or get a vanity with a tall storage cabinet one or both sides. He can't move the toilet over there without replacing the drain pipes.

Depending on the window height I would leave it open or put a triangle bench there.


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

his and her toilets


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

m1911 said:


> his and her toilets


Or a bidet.


----------



## JackP23 (Jan 1, 2013)

Toilet where Greg suggests.....shower where vanity is now......big as you can make it ...
Vanity...or his and hers vanities where the shower and toilet are now. Venting might be an issue......can you get in above it?

_________
Mike


----------



## avenge (Sep 25, 2008)

JackP23 said:


> Toilet where Greg suggests.....shower where vanity is now......big as you can make it ...
> Vanity...or his and hers vanities where the shower and toilet are now. Venting might be an issue......can you get in above it?
> 
> _________
> Mike


He doesn't want to move any plumbing.


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

Inner10 said:


> Or a bidet.


a bidet is just a fancy drinking fountain for rich folks' dogs...


----------



## JackP23 (Jan 1, 2013)

avenge said:


> He doesn't want to move any plumbing.


I thought he said "I'd prefer not to move any plumbing"

Sitting on the toilet.....lookin out the window....hell I'd re-plumb my whole house if I could do that every morning! :laughing:

Wave at the neighbors!


____________
Mike


----------



## avenge (Sep 25, 2008)

JackP23 said:


> I thought he said "I'd prefer not to move any plumbing"
> 
> Sitting on the toilet.....lookin out the window....hell I'd re-plumb my whole house if I could do that every morning! :laughing:
> 
> ...


I'd put my shower there and leave the windows uncovered.


----------



## Spencer (Jul 6, 2005)

I could move plumbing if need be. It will depend on what the HO wants. 

They are doing a $75-100k addition so I'm trying to help them out by keeping the cost down on this bathroom. That being said if the layout they want involves moving plumbing I'll encourage them to do that. It is the master bathroom.


----------



## Spencer (Jul 6, 2005)

Thanks for all the input.

I ended up using cabinetry to fill up the space. See attached pics. It will be something like this. One of them won't get a mirror where the window is.


----------



## KAP (Feb 19, 2011)

Spencer, I would encourage you to use the windows to the maximum since they are not being moved... Your eyes go to the farther distance when you enter a room and that is how you absorb space and colors... in this case, the layout draws your eyes to the windows so you want to maximize their effect... The below drawing gives them a two-person shower and vanity layout (with both being able to have mirrors) but at the same time with the linen closet to the right and half-wall to the left with glass above it, it gives the same water closet feel to the toilet without feeling cramped because of the glass and adding the utility of a linen pantry...

A nice little feature of the false front (often underutilized space) is that it is an ideal spot for custom toothbrush, razor and accessory holder instead of messing up the counterspace... I would also encourage working in an automated soap dispenser (based on motion - $20)...

Personally, in addition to the regular shower faucet, I would add a waterfall head above the center... 

Best of luck in whatever you choose... 8^)


----------



## Spencer (Jul 6, 2005)

KAP said:


> Spencer, I would encourage you to use the windows to the maximum since they are not being moved... Your eyes go to the farther distance when you enter a room and that is how you absorb space and colors... in this case, the layout draws your eyes to the windows so you want to maximize their effect... The below drawing gives them a two-person shower and vanity layout (with both being able to have mirrors) but at the same time with the linen closet to the right and half-wall to the left with glass above it, it gives the same water closet feel to the toilet without feeling cramped because of the glass and adding the utility of a linen pantry...
> 
> Personally, in addition to the regular shower faucet, I would add a waterfall head above the center...
> 
> Best of luck in whatever you choose... 8^)


That is very nice. You have a gift in design. Unfortunately that isn't in the budget as much as I'd love to do it. I'm tucking that design away in my mind for next time.


----------



## KAP (Feb 19, 2011)

Spencer said:


> That is very nice. You have a gift in design. Unfortunately that isn't in the budget as much as I'd love to do it. I'm tucking that design away in my mind for next time.


They are spending $75-$100K on an addition... you'd be surprised at how they seem to find the money when they are given options... sell the dream... when it comes to these types of project, you are talking next level... you don't want them looking back with regret... :thumbsup:

Besides, you are also looking to make a reputation... presenting the design and them not choosing it, doesn't mean they won't talk about it...

I don't think the plumbing will be as expensive as you think it will... remember, you are re-doing everything... look at their locations....


----------



## Spencer (Jul 6, 2005)

KAP said:


> They are spending $75-$100K on an addition... you'd be surprised at how they seem to find the money when they are given options... sell the dream... when it comes to these types of project, you are talking next level... you don't want them looking back with regret... :thumbsup:
> 
> Besides, you are also looking to make a reputation... presenting the design and them not choosing it, doesn't mean they won't talk about it...
> 
> I don't think the plumbing will be as expensive as you think it will... remember, you are re-doing everything... look at their locations....


The walk in shower is what kills it. That would add an easy 8k to the cost. 

I agree. Moving plumbing wouldn't be that bad and showing someone you can think up some cool stuff will sell. 

Honestly, I've got enough going in this job. 1200 sq ft worth of tile to lay. Couple hundred of hardwood. All the trim. And this bathroom to redo. That in itself is a few weeks smack in the middle of the busiest time of the year. I'm good with what were doing now but I do appreciate that you took the time to do the design. I learn a lot on threads like this.


----------



## Big Shoe (Jun 16, 2008)

I think that wood look weird with a sink below a window when the other sink has a mirror above it.


----------



## Spencer (Jul 6, 2005)

Big Shoe said:


> I think that wood look weird with a sink below a window when the other sink has a mirror above it.


I agree. I think we will end up improvising in some way to account for that. Main thing is we know we are going to have cabinetry on that wall and leave the rest of the layout as is. I have good cabinet guy coming who is doing the rest of the house also. He'll come up with a good design solution. If he doesn't I'll be back to the drawing board.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Spencer said:


> I agree. I think we will end up improvising in some way to account for that. Main thing is we know we are going to have cabinetry on that wall and leave the rest of the layout as is. I have good cabinet guy coming who is doing the rest of the house also. He'll come up with a good design solution. If he doesn't I'll be back to the drawing board.


Remove the window.


----------



## Spencer (Jul 6, 2005)

Inner10 said:


> Remove the window.


You're a genius. They are going to be residing the whole house anyway. That would be perfect. Sometimes I wonder what the crap is wrong with my brain. That would be no big deal at all. :blink:


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Spencer said:


> You're a genius. They are going to be residing the whole house anyway. That would be perfect. Sometimes I wonder what the crap is wrong with my brain. That would be no big deal at all. :blink:


That's what I did with my bathroom, damn window is still in there I just shoved a batt of insulation and drywalled over it.


----------



## KAP (Feb 19, 2011)

Spencer, if they are residing that negates a lot of these design issues... gives you a lot more flexibility without adding a lot of cost...


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Not sure what the rules are in your neck of the woods, but a bathroom here sans window needs a fan...in case it doesn't already have one.


----------



## avenge (Sep 25, 2008)

Spencer said:


> You're a genius. They are going to be residing the whole house anyway. That would be perfect. Sometimes I wonder what the crap is wrong with my brain. That would be no big deal at all. :blink:


I think we all thought about removing the window, but we didn't know it was getting resided. I personally would try and keep those windows if at all possible. But I'm not the homeowner so my opinion doesn't matter.


----------



## JackP23 (Jan 1, 2013)

All I'm sayin is if you remove the window....and for some reason end up moving the toilet to that corner.....wouldn't you want to at least leave a little hatch or peep hole to look out.......

You can only read so many LLBean catalogs!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


____________
Mike


----------



## JackP23 (Jan 1, 2013)

Seriously you could also leave a transom....or some other treatment if the HO doesn't want to loose the light.

_________
Mike


----------



## Spencer (Jul 6, 2005)

HO is good with removing the window. That is the plan. Many thanks to the one known as Inner.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

Spencer said:


> HO is good with removing the window. That is the plan. Many thanks to the one known as Inner.


Well when you do as many bathroom remodels as I do ya learn a trick or two. :whistling


----------

